# Outline Fenster (Gliederung) wird mit deutschem Sprachpaket nicht angezeigt, Eclipse



## Harald123 (26. Apr 2021)

Dabei wird der untere Fehler erzeugt. Gibt es da mögliche Lösungen? Vielen Dank!


[CODE lang="java" title="stack trace"]java.lang.IllegalStateException: Conflicting handlers: {[org.eclipse.ui.internal.handlers.PropertyDialogHandler@6d234853,  for 'org.eclipse.ui.file.properties',  in WorkbenchContext, active=true, sourcePriority=0, participating=true]} vs {[org.eclipse.ui.internal.handlers.PropertyDialogHandler,  for 'org.eclipse.ui.file.properties',  in WorkbenchContext, active=true, sourcePriority=0, participating=true]} in: WorkbenchContext
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.handlers.LegacyHandlerService$HandlerSelectionFunction.compute(LegacyHandlerService.java:145)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.ValueComputation.get(ValueComputation.java:70)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.EclipseContext.internalGet(EclipseContext.java:250)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.EclipseContext.get(EclipseContext.java:237)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.commands.internal.HandlerServiceImpl.lookUpHandler(HandlerServiceImpl.java:103)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.commands.internal.HandlerServiceHandler.setEnabled(HandlerServiceHandler.java:75)
    at org.eclipse.core.commands.Command.setEnabled(Command.java:856)
    at org.eclipse.ui.menus.CommandContributionItem.isEnabled(CommandContributionItem.java:916)
    at org.eclipse.ui.menus.CommandContributionItem.updateMenuItem(CommandContributionItem.java:531)
    at org.eclipse.ui.menus.CommandContributionItem.update(CommandContributionItem.java:484)
    at org.eclipse.jface.action.MenuManager.update(MenuManager.java:860)
    at org.eclipse.jface.action.MenuManager.update(MenuManager.java:860)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.updateActiveWorkbenchWindowMenuManager(Workbench.java:3152)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$0(Workbench.java:3134)
    at org.eclipse.jface.bindings.BindingManager.fireBindingManagerChanged(BindingManager.java:903)
    at org.eclipse.jface.bindings.BindingManager.setActiveBindings(BindingManager.java:2183)
    at org.eclipse.jface.bindings.BindingManager.recomputeBindings(BindingManager.java:1744)
    at org.eclipse.jface.bindings.BindingManager.contextManagerChanged(BindingManager.java:693)
    at org.eclipse.core.commands.contexts.ContextManager.fireContextManagerChanged(ContextManager.java:164)
    at org.eclipse.core.commands.contexts.ContextManager.setActiveContextIds(ContextManager.java:295)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.services.ContextServiceAddon$1.changed(ContextServiceAddon.java:49)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.TrackableComputationExt.update(TrackableComputationExt.java:108)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.EclipseContext.processScheduled(EclipseContext.java:364)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.EclipseContext.set(EclipseContext.java:379)
    at org.eclipse.e4.core.internal.contexts.EclipseContext.dispose(EclipseContext.java:208)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.ShellActivationListener.lambda$0(ShellActivationListener.java:186)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:127)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:4209)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1043)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1067)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1048)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:800)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:416)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.dispose(Decorations.java:392)
    at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.close(Window.java:335)
    at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.Dialog.close(Dialog.java:988)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.log.EventDetailsDialog.close(EventDetailsDialog.java:204)
    at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.handleShellCloseEvent(Window.java:739)
    at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.TrayDialog.handleShellCloseEvent(TrayDialog.java:220)
    at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window$1.shellClosed(Window.java:685)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:102)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:4209)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1043)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1067)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1052)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.closeWidget(Decorations.java:269)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.WM_CLOSE(Decorations.java:1552)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4762)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:340)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1480)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:2263)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4930)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProc(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.callWindowProc(Shell.java:506)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4861)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:340)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1480)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:2263)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4930)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProc(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.callWindowProc(Shell.java:506)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:4861)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:340)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.windowProc(Decorations.java:1480)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.windowProc(Shell.java:2263)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4930)
    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessage(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3624)
    at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:823)
    at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:799)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.log.EventDetailsDialog.open(EventDetailsDialog.java:192)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.log.EventDetailsDialogAction.run(EventDetailsDialogAction.java:102)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.log.LogView.lambda$2(LogView.java:593)
    at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$1.run(StructuredViewer.java:782)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:45)
    at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:174)
    at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.fireDoubleClick(StructuredViewer.java:779)
    at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.AbstractTreeViewer.handleDoubleSelect(AbstractTreeViewer.java:1531)
    at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$4.widgetDefaultSelected(StructuredViewer.java:1213)
    at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.fireDefaultSelectionEvent(OpenStrategy.java:251)
    at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.access$0(OpenStrategy.java:249)
    at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(OpenStrategy.java:308)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:4209)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1043)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:4026)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3626)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine$5.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1157)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1046)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.E4Workbench.createAndRunUI(E4Workbench.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:644)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:551)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:156)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:152)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:134)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:104)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:401)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:653)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:590)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1461)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1434)
[/CODE]


----------



## kneitzel (26. Apr 2021)

Der Fehler beruht darauf, dass für ein Event mehrere Default Handler eingetragen sind und Eclipse nicht weiss, welcher genutzt werden soll.

Da wird man mit den wenigen Informationen nicht zu sagen können. Wenn, dann sind mehr Informationen notwendig wie: welche Eclpse version nutzt du? Welche Plugins/Addons sind installiert... Genaues Fehlerlog kann auch noch helfen.

Aber ob sich hier eine wirkliche Fehleranalyse lohnt, kann ich nicht einmal sagen. Ich tendiere dazu, eher keine Zeit zu verschwenden und statt dessen lieber eine neue Version sauber zu installieren... (Wobei ich von Eclipse eh nicht viel halte - ich bin einer von denen, die IntelliJ den Vorzug geben.)


----------



## Harald123 (26. Apr 2021)

Es ist eine aktuelle Version von Eclipse von März 2021, es läuft alles eigentlich ganz gut auch mit dem deutschen Sprachpaket, bis auf das Outline Fenster. So sieht es im Fehlerprotokoll aus. Wenn mit Fehlerlog etwas anderes gemeint ist, kann ich gerne den Inhalt zeigen. Vielen Dank.


----------

